# UK-M Updates - 6pm Tonight



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll be making a few changes to UK-M at 6pm tonight.

The forum may throw up a few errors between 6pm - 6.30pm whilst I test a few things.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Enjoy it and dont break it too much


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I'll be making a few changes to UK-M at 6pm tonight.
> 
> The forum may throw up a few errors between 6pm - 6.30pm whilst I test a few things.


Have you done away with the 'Like' function? Or is that just absent during the updates?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Have you done away with the 'Like' function? Or is that just absent during the updates?


hopefully its gone, as most newbies seem to think lots of likes means the person knows what they are taking about , which in some cases is very misleading.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

aqualung said:


> hopefully its gone, as most newbies seem to think lots of likes means the person knows what they are taking about , which in some cases is very misleading.


But i have loads of likes......what are you trying to imply? That im stupid, unpopular or both? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think i have the most likes :whistling:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

+1 on the 'likes'


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

aqualung said:


> hopefully its gone, as most newbies seem to think lots of likes means the person knows what they are taking about , which in some cases is very misleading.


Nooooooo how do we show our appreciation for enjoyable or useful comments?

Sack off rep but keep the likes!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

aqualung said:


> hopefully its gone, as most newbies seem to think lots of likes means the person knows what they are taking about , which in some cases is very misleading.


Remove the post count button too @harrison180 is currently the 3rd most knowledgeable poster by that meaasure lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope the like button will return

I don't always comment,but often like to show my appreciation/agreement with a post


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

aqualung said:


> hopefully its gone, as most newbies seem to think lots of likes means the person knows what they are taking about , which in some cases is very misleading.





Rykard said:


> +1 on the 'likes'





sneeky_dave said:


> Nooooooo how do we show our appreciation for enjoyable or useful comments?
> 
> Sack off rep but keep the likes!!





xpower said:


> I hope the like button will return
> 
> I don't always comment,but often like to show my appreciation/agreement with a post


An improved Likes system is on the way. There's just several other small changes that need to be completed first.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Remove the post count button too @harrison180 is currently the 3rd most knowledgeable poster by that meaasure lol


Haha years of knowledge stored up In here mate I just wish not to share it  .


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ooooo...I've got a thought. Maybe the update will include a store so we can start purchasing the fabled UK-M clothing?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musclemate said:


> Ooooo...I've got a thought. Maybe the update will include a store so we can start purchasing the fabled UK-M clothing?


One of the changes is a necessary and significant step in that direction, although it's not the actual shop... yet.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

in before inevitable backlash from those who fear change!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

xpower said:


> I hope the like button will return
> 
> I don't always comment,but often like to show my appreciation/agreement with a post


Liked :thumbup1:

X2


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

nvm sorted


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Ooooo...I've got a thought. Maybe the update will include a store so we can start purchasing the fabled UK-M clothing?


I actually went to like this

Liked


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Will you tell us what's changed when you've finished updating?
> 
> Pls respond x


Regards, best wishes and good luck.

David.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> in before inevitable backlash from those who fear change!


AlexB18 liked this


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Regards, best wishes and good luck.
> 
> David.


Thank you David,

Regards,

John


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Im not paying my membership if my likes dont come back.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Im not paying my membership if my likes dont come back.


It's worth paying mate, coz when you're Platinum the number of ukm clothing items you get is unbelievable!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Nooooooo how do we show our appreciation for enjoyable or useful comments?
> 
> Sack off rep but keep the likes!!


Yes i agre bin the reps ppl feel really good throwing negs about... iv never given a red im so nice :cool2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> It's worth paying mate, coz when you're Platinum the number of ukm clothing items you get is unbelievable!!!


When is platinum ?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> When is platinum ?


When awesomeness occurs. :001_tt2:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Merkleman said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Will you tell us what's changed when you've finished updating?
> 
> Pls respond x


Yes. Last night was a trial run of something that hopefully will change next week.

There's a couple of significant changes (all good!) happening soon.

I'll post updates when anything new and exciting happens


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Skye666 said:


> When is platinum ?


Memeber for 3 years, with at least 5000 posts and 1000 reputation points.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> When awesomeness occurs. :001_tt2:


So why am I not platinum already Gary I have this ...I do I doooooo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Memeber for 3 years, with at least 5000 posts and 1000 reputation points.


Thanks...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the update, I presume all went well?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't see any difference, Likes haven't returned.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Rykard said:


> Thanks for the update, I presume all went well?


We're a step closer to several good changes, and several small issues were resolved, to yes. Stressful for an hour though!



latblaster said:


> Can't see any difference, Likes haven't returned.


Patience my good man.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

aqualung said:


> hopefully its gone, as most newbies seem to think lots of likes means the person knows what they are taking about , which in some cases is very misleading.


Most noobs also think gold or platinum status means the person is knowledgeable which is 90% of cases is completely misleading.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SickCurrent said:


> Most noobs also think gold or platinum status means the person is knowledgeable which is 90% of cases is completely misleading.


name them


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

can you make an update so @Sigma can never post again please


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lorian said:


> An improved Likes system is on the way. There's just several other small changes that need to be completed first.


I think the definition of "improved" is totally subjective, especially if the bar in the sig is the new system.


----------



## Gman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

hi


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Gman1 said:


> hi


hi


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Inafter @Merkleman hi


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Ho


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

So the update is "likes" "dislike" and"smileys"?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> But i have loads of likes......what are you trying to imply? That im stupid, unpopular or both? :lol:


correction,you did have.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

But i have "times" likes, too many to be calculated!


----------

